# Give me a reason to work hard!



## Wheelie (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi guys

I was hoping someone would be kind enough share with me some wise words or something. I've been having trouble wrapping my head around some work I've got to do.

These days, and always, I never seem to derive any pleasure from the rewards of my hard work. I'm talking about academic hard work, as I have no qualms with physical hard work. Nothing feels more rewarding than a hard days of physical labour as you crash for the night. 

I need a reason to do something, and currently my studies will only remotely help me in the direction I want for my life. Whatever time I'm not procrastinating I spend writing reports that no one will read, care about and is a useless waste of paper, ink, time, effort etc etc. I'm not exaggerating, someone will briefly skim it during the motion of picking it up and throwing it in recycling. Ok i'm exaggerating...

So how do you guys do it? I can understand those who hate their jobs simply kind of roll over and die "its a job, its just nine to five, its not what life is about" they tell themselves. (Very much like a friend of mine, I don't know how he does... no wait I do, he has no aspirations for his life)

eh... i'm meandering. 

I'm begging for someone to share with me some insight. How does one do hard work, they don't want to do, isn't incredibly essential to survival purely for the sake of doing it?

There must a academic article somewhere that legitimately justifies the reason to do mind numbing pointless jobs, unessential to survival. And please nobody tell me that I can get a good job/promotion/make money/buy crap luxury crap I don't need/help other people/fit in. etc etc.

THANKS


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

Money......plain and simple.


----------



## damiencoold (Feb 27, 2010)

Finding balance imo 

I believe that only small percent of population finds a job they love that they feel like they don't work a day in their life. Other than that, we all have to compromise. The key is how to align the passion with your practical path. In my case, I didn't enjoy studying Marketing at all, but the truth in my country is either you have a business degree, or you're unemployed. So yes nowadays I'm just doing mundane tasks, yet soon I'm going to launch my own entrepreneur project, which combine best of both world, music and advertising.


----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

You're unhappy because while you work, you envision yourself in better circumstances. Pleasure is derived from integrating oneself into the process or the involvement with the present. e.g. one isn't feeling pleasure after getting high, but only while high. A sense of purpose may encourage such an involvement, but the former isn't necessarily causal.


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

If you're going to do something, may as well do it properly and to the best of your ability. A challenge! 

Life's not fair and sometimes you've gotta put up with crap. Beat the system, get past it. Better than being held back. 

It comes from you, so put your heart, soul, mind in it. 

Yeah!


----------



## Cristy0505 (Oct 8, 2012)

I would suggest money like RandomNote.
Everyone needs money.


----------



## thatthingthere (May 30, 2013)

hehe..I also prefer to avoid getting into a situation, where I have to do something I don't like to do 

Regarding "I believe that only small percent of population finds a job they love" - fortunately I know some, including me 
It's not a question of 'finding' however, that sounds too passive - you need the will and get active. Most are just too lazy and affraid of what changes might change...well.. 

On your current situation: it's really simple - either change the situation..or change yourself  If you can't change the situation and your future plans require this less interesting part - then what else can you do, than make the best of it?  As unINFalliPle mentioned, even make a challenge out of it  Your mind decides if you enjoy something or not, it's not the something deciding..  Maybe learn to enjoy the senseless aspect of it?  and even though it might seem senseless..do a good job  because you are doing for yourself, not for them..and if it's that what you're doing at the moment..and this is your life..why not enjoy even that? 

also..regarding this 'senseless'...I often learned things I didn't really know what it might be good for at the moment..and many of them have been very helpful later on I noticed..


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

@_Wheelie_, I think what you are searching for is perspective. You are in an environment where you have lost track of what it's like outside of your current world.

I have no idea where you need to travel, visit or retreat to (because I'm not you), but I think the thing that will help you focus is out there. You might even need to go some place far outside of your comfort zone in order to find it.


*“Travel makes one modest. You see what a tiny place you occupy in the world.” *
― Gustave Flaubert

*“The value of a college education is not the learning of many facts but the training of the mind to think”*
― Albert Einstein



-ZDD


----------



## Wheelie (Apr 2, 2010)

Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> @_Wheelie_, I think what you are searching for is perspective. You are in an environment where you have lost track of what it's like outside of your current world.
> 
> I have no idea where you need to travel, visit or retreat to (because I'm not you), but I think the thing that will help you focus is out there. You might even need to go some place far outside of your comfort zone in order to find it.
> 
> ...



Thank you everyone for your input. Money isn't a driving concern for me, mostly because I'm a minimalist and live very frugally and somewhat well off.

I think Zombie Devil Duckie and thatthingthere might be on to something. I need to change myself, or chance my circumstance. Which is what I'm trying to do. My current circumstance being University no longer appeals to me, but I want to finish what I started. 

I'm trying to find that perspective zombie Devil Duck was talking about. Except there's no where for me to go to or retreat to to realize this. I've travelled quite extensively already, all of which has felt rather hollow to me as soon as I get home. Don't get me wrong, travelling is figgin's awesome and I love it to bits. I'd like to think that there's an ideal place that would change me, or an ideal person who will guide me for the better. I've just always held the philosophy that one should find what they like to do, that way one will never need to a work a day in their life. I often ponder, how many people actually have that kind of a passion that is demanded enough to support their lifestyle on at least a basic level? Maybe thats unrealistic.

I know I must brave the storm, the storm of pointless, inane, academic written masturbation.... ARGH!. I'm just trying to make it less painful for myself.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

I am super lazy but that's because I never resist anything. I don't care about achievements, intelligence, money, power, recognition etc. I guess that is why I have all those things. I mean, why resist what is? That's super tiresome and exhausting! The more you resist what is, the more things slip through your fingers.

So when you're doing something, just anything, accept it or don't do it and accept that. It's never about the result, it's about how much you enjoyed doing it. And you can only become totally absorbed by something when you don't think about past and future but just focus on what is right now because right now is all there is. You're reading this right now so pay attention instead of thinking what you have to do later today. That's also exhausting - living on the split between now and the future : your head is focused on the future that doesn't exist because we must be in control. I have better things to do then being in control.


----------



## Quinlan (Apr 18, 2011)

I have come up with two possible reasons to explain why you feel you are not working to your potential. 1) Your definition of 'working hard' is set too high. If you set unrealistic expectations of yourself you'll never gain a sense of accomplishment. 2) You do not value the work you do. Even if the work is valuable, you must take pride in what you do to feel inspired.

I suspect it is both. Let me explain. First, it is helpful to have a well defined goal you are attempting to achieve. The scope at which you define your goal is important here. So, your goals should be within reach, but stretch your current limitations. If your goal is to obtain a degree in _________, it is not beneficial to compare the work you are doing prior to earning your degree, to that of what you could be doing with your degree. For example, instead of reminding yourself, "these papers are just going to be recycled," you could set yourself a stretch goal. Something like, "lets write a paper I would be proud to defend on the internet, open to public scrutiny," and then actually publish the shit, because I'm probably not the only person who'd read it. Anecdote: I took on a full time job my last year of college because I needed the money. One semester I did 30+ hours of work and a full time schedule. It was hellish for me. My last semester I had to spread out the classes so they were manageable, so I ended up taking only one class per semester for three semesters. At first I was upset at my situation. I had already gotten a job in my field and I was still taking classes. So, I started to get creatively rebellious. I questioned material I didn't agree with in my papers, brought up controversial topics, and let the professor know--in a respectful way--if a topic seemed somewhat trivial. The response was overwhelmingly positive. I truly regret not having so much fun when I didn't feel so strapped.

So I now realize my anecdote ties in most of what I wanted to say about point 2 from above. So, instead of rehashing, I'll summarize. Be consious of your current situation. Figure out where you can grow and always push the envelope. I hope you find this useful.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

I am almost 50 with "a great job". I STILL have to give myself pep talks to not just do the minimum because I would rather play (being ENFP and enneagram 7 might impact that). I got the degrees needed to get this job (scientific research/pharma), managed to get a job with a terrific group of people, and STILL have days that it feels "like work". Here's what I can tell you that keeps me going:

Being able to consistently pay the bills is MUCH better than struggling to.
Mediocre or negative performance reviews REALLY suck. Glowing reviews feel terrific!
Having extra cash to actually travel on is quite wonderful.
Medical care is a MUST. Shit really can happen to anyone at anytime.
Not having to worry about expenses, the unforeseeable, etc makes the living and unstructured time more fun and free! (worth it!)
A feeling of accomplishment, doing something worthwhile, being part of something IS highly satisfying.


----------



## christa2000 (May 25, 2013)

My reason to work hard is to get this feeling of accomplishment, like you do after hard physical work. If you consistently work without this, it's time to find something else to do.


----------



## Wheelie (Apr 2, 2010)

Quinlan said:


> I have come up with two possible reasons to explain why you feel you are not working to your potential. 1) Your definition of 'working hard' is set too high. If you set unrealistic expectations of yourself you'll never gain a sense of accomplishment. 2) You do not value the work you do. Even if the work is valuable, you must take pride in what you do to feel inspired.
> 
> I suspect it is both. Let me explain. First, it is helpful to have a well defined goal you are attempting to achieve. The scope at which you define your goal is important here. So, your goals should be within reach, but stretch your current limitations. If your goal is to obtain a degree in _________, it is not beneficial to compare the work you are doing prior to earning your degree, to that of what you could be doing with your degree. For example, instead of reminding yourself, "these papers are just going to be recycled," you could set yourself a stretch goal. Something like, "lets write a paper I would be proud to defend on the internet, open to public scrutiny," and then actually publish the shit, because I'm probably not the only person who'd read it. Anecdote: I took on a full time job my last year of college because I needed the money. One semester I did 30+ hours of work and a full time schedule. It was hellish for me. My last semester I had to spread out the classes so they were manageable, so I ended up taking only one class per semester for three semesters. At first I was upset at my situation. I had already gotten a job in my field and I was still taking classes. So, I started to get creatively rebellious. I questioned material I didn't agree with in my papers, brought up controversial topics, and let the professor know--in a respectful way--if a topic seemed somewhat trivial. The response was overwhelmingly positive. I truly regret not having so much fun when I didn't feel so strapped.
> 
> So I now realize my anecdote ties in most of what I wanted to say about point 2 from above. So, instead of rehashing, I'll summarize. Be consious of your current situation. Figure out where you can grow and always push the envelope. I hope you find this useful.


You sir are spot on




My definition of hard work is pretty high. AND I do not value the work I do. 




I've found myself in somewhat of a similar situation to yourself, with a different outcome. Along side my degree I decided to volunteer to work for an organisation highly relevant to my course. 1) so that it would look good on my resume as work experience 2) so I could get a taste of what my future would be like after all the academics required was done. The "volunteer" work required 6 months of training, a year long internship/probation. Not only did I have to volunteer my time each week, I also had to pay for the course. I worked hard, but a lot of time I felt really satisfied, it was practical, I made a difference in society, I directly effected people positively and it was what I wanted to do and expected to be.


After 2 years I got really really good at it but started to learn that it wasn't for me to do for the rest of my life. The volunteering did both those things, it looks good on my resume, fantastic really, but its also given me a taste and made me realise that this career is NOT what I want. Furthermore it made me realise the goals I were striving to achieve couldn't be achieved through this field, and the stuff I was learning in my degree was 99% useless when it came to applying it practically. On the up side, its great, I didn't have to go through a PHD and really get into the industry to realise a decade down the line that the ladder was leaning on the wrong wall. All that while working a part time job. 


On the downside, the new direction I want to move in, is in another country. I'm fine with it, I will make the necessary sacrifices to do it. But until I am in that country, there's little I can do now and with each moment I spend on pointless work I can't help but think of the opportunities its costing me. So move right? Well I'm not the kind of person to leave something unfinished, I want to finish my degree. So, if you can imagine, I'm stuck doing something for the sake of finishing it. Something I don't want to do. Something that takes me away from what I WANT to do. 


Ultimately the pain of not finishing it outweighs everything else. Hence why my bitching and moaning


However, all comments have been helpful, just reading them have made this long ass slog a bit more bearable.

@Zster mind if I ask, how does it feel to receive negative performance reviews for something you don't want to be doing? I often find I'm reviewed on things that I don't want to do, hence didn't put the effort in for a good performance review. At my work i get good performance reviews a plenty, in fact there's no need for review, its my standard I don't even care for it. But in academics, stuff which is ultimately impractical and irrelevant I can't will myself to give two shits.

What I'm trying to make clear, I'm not lazy or incompetent or unwilling to work. Its just what I must do as I've described above, I'm trying to find some kind of perspective or reasoning to just stick to it.

looks like break is time over... back to work


----------



## Wheelie (Apr 2, 2010)

All in Twilight said:


> I am super lazy but that's because I never resist anything. I don't care about achievements, intelligence, money, power, recognition etc. I guess that is why I have all those things. I mean, why resist what is? That's super tiresome and exhausting! The more you resist what is, the more things slip through your fingers.
> 
> So when you're doing something, just anything, accept it or don't do it and accept that. It's never about the result, it's about how much you enjoyed doing it. And you can only become totally absorbed by something when you don't think about past and future but just focus on what is right now because right now is all there is. You're reading this right now so pay attention instead of thinking what you have to do later today. That's also exhausting - living on the split between now and the future : your head is focused on the future that doesn't exist because we must be in control. I have better things to do then being in control.


Also that really helped. Be here now or don't be here at all.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

Wheelie said:


> You sir are spot on
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....You could come up with a reason on your own. If it's that important that you figure out the answer, why not spend time thinking on it? I doubt what people say are going to help you in the least. They don't know you, so your strategy of dealing with it will always be different than theirs.

I mean, obviously, there's some nuance to your thought. So dig in the dark parts of the closet of your mind and rearrange that shit. You may find out that you, after all, don't want to work. That may be the answer. But I just suggest pulling up mental roots to see what you can get out. Nobody can give you a why- they can give you a how, but never a why.


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

I reckon this thread would be right at home in the advice center. Maybe @TreeBob feels like moving it. At any rate, if you're not motivated to study anymore, maybe you're better off getting a job.


----------



## searcheagle (Sep 4, 2011)

Wheelie said:


> @_Zster_ mind if I ask, how does it feel to receive negative performance reviews for something you don't want to be doing? I often find I'm reviewed on things that I don't want to do, hence didn't put the effort in for a good performance review. At my work i get good performance reviews a plenty, in fact there's no need for review, its my standard I don't even care for it. But in academics, stuff which is ultimately impractical and irrelevant I can't will myself to give two shits.
> 
> What I'm trying to make clear, I'm not lazy or incompetent or unwilling to work. Its just what I must do as I've described above, I'm trying to find some kind of perspective or reasoning to just stick to it.
> 
> looks like break is time over... back to work


I think you already know the answers to your questions. You're unhappy and don't feel fulfilled in your job and are looking for a new one. 

Until then, you are getting paid to do a job, so do the best that you can. You're reputation is one of your most valuable asset and once it is lost, it can be hard to regain it back. Perhaps someone in the new job has a friend at your current firm and can call and ask what he thinks of you.


----------



## Wheelie (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm happy with my current job, my reputation is great there as the guy that does his job, always on time, good work ethic, great attitude, never misses a shift etc etc. Its my academics I don't want to do anymore, if only academics had more reputation to it in undergrad. I ace the group assignments and presentations because i know its not just me that my efforts will be effecting, and that someone has sit through my presentation. But when what you type up is only briefly skimmed over by someone or fed into a computer which then spits out a mark, it completely drains any motivation. Moreover, the place is so big its unlikely you will be in the same class with anyone you know in the next semester. The "job" is in another country, and I've already begun building the reputation with relevant people here. My academics and my current occupation has really little impact, if any.

But thanks anyway for reminding me reputation is important. As an E/INFP (if i may say so myself) if what others think of me are in line with my values, I'd happily maintain a positive reputation, however if it does I'm really going to enjoy rebelling against it.


----------



## The Frozen One (Oct 10, 2012)

Okay, I'm going to be up front and say "Fuck working hard". Working hard and busting your ass isn't worth it. What is the point of working if you aren't working towards something or trying to make life easier on yourself? It's counter-productive. Working for the sake of working is not sufficient enough reasoning to put forth a ridiculous amount of effort towards a job or task. The point should be to achieve a means or a certain goal. 

I am not saying don't work at all, rather work *smarter* not harder. Working hard is trying to break apart concrete with a rubber mallet. Working smart is using a sledgehammer or jackhammer instead. It's the process that makes the difference. 

As you have already stated, you live frugally. So why worry about trying to do all of this hard work to earn your check from these people if you're going to be miserable because of it? Why beat your head against the wall for someone who takes you for granted or doesn't even acknowledge your efforts with a simple "thank you"? Satisfaction is as important to a career as pay is.

If you don't need as much cash, go do a job that pays enough to be comfortable and put something away for the future, but at the same time gives you a high level of satisfaction. I'm not saying quit on the spot, but look around, put in your application for a different position in the company or with another company while you're still working there. You may find out that someone notices your talent and would be glad to have you on their team.

Working takes up a big part of our lives. You shouldn't be miserable giving up two-thirds of your waking life per week, but it does need to be something that gives you a reward of "satisfaction" when the job's done. Otherwise, you're the miserable guy trying to break concrete apart with a rubber mallet.


----------



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

I have a gun

in a way i'm being serious, it's not purely having a internal motivation, but having forces that reward and punish on a frequent basis.


----------



## Faux (May 31, 2012)

Keep whatever mental muscles you're using in shape?


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Two things:

1. Think of work you hate as akin to diving. Sometimes you just gotta hold your breath until you get another chance to come up for air. It usually helps to have a personal project embedded into your life (which serves as the AIR point in between the stuff you hate). 

2. Trust me, you don't want to be the person waiting in the Social Security line when you're older wondering if the local office will be open long enough to give you the debit card so you can buy groceries. I used to handle people who had these problems, and it is scary as fuck listening to someone in that situation. You don't want to be there. Put in all the work and effort now even if you hate it because you don't want to deal with those problems when you're older and trying to establish a solid life. And the problems you put off do come back.


----------

